# Dove Shoot Southeast GA?



## ssramage (Jul 10, 2017)

I'd like to take my 4 year old son on his first dove hunt this year. Would like something within a couple hours of the St. Simons/Brunswick area.

Let me know if you know of anything. Thanks!


----------



## porkless1 (Jul 12, 2017)

*dove*

I will have several shoots at a couple of locations. Sandersville Ga. 4782322559 Rusty
oconeeridge.com


----------



## smoothie (Jul 15, 2017)

Valdosta if that is close enough


----------



## Coach30458 (Jul 24, 2017)

Give us a call. We have been doing dove hunts for 10+ years and have a few memberships still available. you can look us up on the web at www.redfernplantation.com and give us a call if you have any questions.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jul 24, 2017)

Coach30458 said:


> Give us a call. We have been doing dove hunts for 10+ years and have a few memberships still available. you can look us up on the web at www.redfernplantation.com and give us a call if you have any questions.



Can vouch for the quality of these hunts! Some of the best dove hunts I've been on.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 27, 2017)

Coach30458 said:


> Give us a call. We have been doing dove hunts for 10+ years and have a few memberships still available. you can look us up on the web at www.redfernplantation.com and give us a call if you have any questions.



Do you do any single hunts? Statesboro is a haul from me to be a full member I think.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jul 28, 2017)

Hopefully something will come up. I'm in statesboro and looking for opening weekend hunts.


----------



## Coach30458 (Jul 30, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Do you do any single hunts? Statesboro is a haul from me to be a full member I think.



We do offer single day hunts for $150 per day after opening day.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jul 30, 2017)

Coach30458 said:


> We do offer single day hunts for $150 per day after opening day.



Good to know, I didn't realize y'all were offering that. May try and come see ya and knock some birds down.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 31, 2017)

Coach30458 said:


> We do offer single day hunts for $150 per day after opening day.



Good to know. I've got a few irons in the fire right now, so once I know my schedule for the Fall in more detail I'll be in touch. Do you have a list of planned shoots and dates that you could PM me?


----------



## ssramage (Aug 10, 2017)

Still looking for a good family friendly shoot for opening day to take my son on.


----------



## willkelley (Aug 31, 2017)

any shoots within an hour of statesboro on monday? got myself and possibly one other looking.


----------

